# Aaaaack! New Mev Stuff! Buick Buick Buick!



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

MEV has a '70 Buick GS listed! And some other stuff like a '65 Chevelle and a '61 Tempest... but... '70 Buick GS!

Sorry, I digress. It's just that since I got back in this hobby, I've been hoping someone would do a Buick A-body from that era for Tjets. Think about it, we have all the other GM divisions covered over many years:

'67 Chevelle by MM
'69 Chevelle by MEV and Dash
'69 (?) El Camino by Aurora and AW
'70 Chevelle by JL and MM

'64 GTO by Dash
'65 GTO by AW
'67 GTO by MM
'68 GTO convertible by Aurora and JL
'68 GTO hardtop by MM

'68 442 by MEV
'69 442 by Dash
'66 Toronado by Aurora (not an A-body, but still some '60s Oldsmobile love)

And all this time, the only Buick we had was the Aurora (and recently AW) '63 or '64 Riviera.

OK guys, get excited with me. Check it out:

http://www.tjets.com/

--rick

edit; verry interesting. the Tempest is a 4-door. the Chevelle is sweet.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, the Buicks are definitely underrepresented. It would be nice to see some Skylarks from that era as well. Of course anyone who has ever heard the word 'Buick' would love to see the 1970 GSX, one of the most beautiful and potent muscle cars ever produced. 

I think Dash did a knockout job with the 442s and I was hoping they'd have followed up with a Buick GSX. 

I thought Bad Dawg did a resin 1970 Buick GSX a while back. If you search for it you'll get some hits but I don't know if they are still valid.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

MEV???? WOW!!! I agree with both of you two. Which is why I sent the 70 GS to Mr Bruce to mold!!! I think I ordered 8 in different colors and Bruce got my order out before he shut down for the holiday too!!! Whew!!!:thumbsup:

I also sent him a very good 66 GS to mold and want soooooooooooooo much for a 65 GS but my hopes for that are in check. Since NO ONE EVER CAST A 65 GS I live every day knowing I won't ever have a diecast of my beloved 65. Very heart wrenching. I also wouldn't mind seeing the 68 69 GS with that Swooping body line down the whole side of the car in a slot. Or a 73 like the 73 Pontiac he is currently working on.

A few years ago, someone was going to do an 1/18 scale of the 65 but then...." Manufacturer Cancelled"... So I felt like a jilted lover 

But hang in there Joe, it might happen one day!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

DId I just read on that MEV site that it's 44 bux for the Buick????


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yes Joe. MEVs are expensive!!! The way to buy MEVs is in volume. The price per car drops when you buy a lot of them. The common cars are one price, the special cars are higher. But if you buy something like 25 at once there is a flat rate price for each. The hard part is picking which cars, and the colors. Considering what he does to create most of these car bodies, it's well worth the cost.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yes Joe. MEVs are expensive!!! The way to buy MEVs is in volume. The price per car drops when you buy a lot of them. The common cars are one price, the special cars are higher. But if you buy something like 25 at once there is a flat rate price for each. The hard part is picking which cars, and the colors.


Ahh I see where your going. Ok so when do you want to split an order:freak:!!!lol


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Right after I hit the lottery, Joe! :lol: Actually, there are a couple guys on here who did just that. 
From MEV's ordering page..... 
"Bulk Prices:

* Any 10 bodies: $28 each
* Any 20 bodies: $25 each
* Any 50 bodies: $22 each
* Any 100 bodies: $20 each "
When you make a bulk order, specialty cars are included at these prices. 

Also, if it's still available, HO World had a few interesting write ups from Mike Vitale himself on some of his bodies, including a run down on how he made the corvair. If someone has that link, please post it. Very informative!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Right after I hit the lottery, Joe! :lol: Actually, there are a couple guys on here who did just that.
> From MEV's ordering page.....
> "Bulk Prices:
> 
> ...



Ouch!!!! Lets do some math..... 50 bodies for 22 bux a pop is like umm a zillion or two right? Sound good to me.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

It's $1100.00 for 50 bodies... If you bought them a few at a a time.... well it would be a lot more... :lol: And then you would need 50 chassis, 50 guide pins, and 100 screws too!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ya gotta keep in mind a couple things when looking at his prices:

1. He doesn't work with a high-volume injection molding shop, he casts these himself. 
2. He carves/models the masters from scratch himself. (I guess he borrows components where possible, I'm thinking things like Atlas Pontiac bumpers and stuff like that, but on the whole, it's his modeling.)
3. You can get a blem kit from him for significantly cheaper, and you'd be hard pressed to actually find the blem. The only thing there is you get unchromed gray bumpers. 

I have a bunch of his cars, mostly blem kits. I use cheap DupliColor spray bombs on the chrome and I'm totally happy with them. 

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

ParkRNDL said:


> Ya gotta keep in mind a couple things when looking at his prices:
> 
> 1. He doesn't work with a high-volume injection molding shop, he casts these himself.
> 2. He carves/models the masters from scratch himself. (I guess he borrows components where possible, I'm thinking things like Atlas Pontiac bumpers and stuff like that, but on the whole, it's his modeling.)
> ...


I only can afford the BLEM kits & I am very happy with them !!

Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

http://howorld.net/archives/review/mev/proto.html Found it!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I see now Rick. Never knew the story on MEV. Modeling these little cars is no easy thing task. I wasn't complaining about the price just mearly asking if what I saw was correct because the number was not high lighted, kinda a shadow.

I know what they get for his cars and they are stunning works of art. I have been lucky enough just recently to aquire a few blem kits and WOW!!! I would like to send some bumpers out for chroming too. Where? Tom mentioned a Chrome Tech site, I will have to look see.

I will absolutly be buying a buick or two from his store.


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The Chrome Tech link:

http://www.chrometechusa.com/index.html

I have never used them personally, but I have never heard any complaints.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

LeeRoy98 said:


> The Chrome Tech link:
> 
> http://www.chrometechusa.com/index.html
> 
> ...



Awsome thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Great find, scman. That thing was majorly buried in that site. I thought it'd be easy to find and tried to do so earlier this morning, but failed. Nice work!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

LeeRoy98 said:


> The Chrome Tech link:
> 
> http://www.chrometechusa.com/index.html
> 
> ...


I have not used Chrome Tech for a while now but, when I was getting my 55 front and rear parts chromed they came out AWESUM along with a couple of AFX tanker trailers that shined like crazy and looked AWESUM also.

Bob...you can't go wrong with Chrome Tech...zilla


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Rick* sez:


> OK guys, get excited with me. Check it out:
> http://www.tjets.com/


Wow!!! A '49 Ford!! 

I'll have to sculpt up a figure of my dad, with his diagonally-parted hair, sleeves rolled up, holding a shovel, and mod the car body so the trunk lid is halfway up, tied closed with string, and exposing a load of horse manure that he used to get the family together to shovel out of somebody's stables and into the '49's trunk to save money on lawn fertilizer. 

Funny how this hobby just brings back those good times. :freak:

-- D (I still have the shovel.)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ROFL!

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

If we're still talking Buicks, I'd like to see...

72 Riviera
75 LeSabre (Lots of resin for this one)


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Greg Gipe AKA Alfaslot AKA Giperjet AKA taillights fade does a Riviera from that time period Rich.. :lol: I'm not sure if he still has a mold for it. I'm lucky enough to have one of them, I just never got it together. It is a sweet casting though. :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Greg Gipe AKA Alfaslot AKA Giperjet AKA taillights fade does a Riviera from that time period Rich.. :lol: I'm not sure if he still has a mold for it. I'm lucky enough to have one of them, I just never got it together. It is a sweet casting though. :thumbsup:


nice. based on the Johnny Lightning casting, I assume? I'll have to keep my eyes open for one of them...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's the one with the crazy back glass right? The one that looks like a rocket in the back?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I believe it is off a JL casting.. I don't know if he had to modify the WB any. It fits a T jet chassis as is (no divorced axle) I haven't been watching the bay lately, so I'm not sure if it's something Greg still does. I picked it up about 2 years ago..

Yes Rich, the pointy boat tail...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It's called the "Boat Tail"

72 and 73 only.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Next neighborhood over from me a guy has one that is puuuurrrrrfect. Those things have swagger. Bold.


----------

